# Problème avec Mail et fichier htm vide



## stephanew (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, j'espère être dans la bonne rubrique.

J'utilise un Mac sous Mountain Lion en milieu professionnel et je rencontre 2 problèmes :

1. Quand je colle une pièce jointe au milieu d'un message, les personnes qui lisent mon mail sous Outlook ne voit que le texte qui précède la pièce jointe.
J'ai trouvé une solution en collant les documents après la signature, mais est-ce que vous avez d'autres solutions ?

2. Les destinataires reçoivent systématiquement un fichier '.htm" en pièce jointe de mon message, ce document étant vide.
Y-a-t-il une solution pour empêcher ça ?

Merci

Cordialement


----------



## Aliboron (8 Août 2012)

stephanew a dit:


> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, j'espère être dans la bonne rubrique.


*
Pas tout à fait, mais on s'y téléporte aussi sec... *


Les soucis avec Mail sont récurrents, même s'ils varient un peu avec les différentes versions. Cela a déjà été pas mal abordé, on peut résumer :



stephanew a dit:


> 1. Quand je colle une pièce jointe au milieu d'un message, les personnes qui lisent mon mail sous Outlook ne voit que le texte qui précède la pièce jointe.
> J'ai trouvé une solution en collant les documents après la signature, mais est-ce que vous avez d'autres solutions ?


Non, tu as trouvé la solution de contournement : pas de texte après les images.



stephanew a dit:


> 2. Les destinataires reçoivent systématiquement un fichier '.htm" en pièce jointe de mon message, ce document étant vide.
> Y-a-t-il une solution pour empêcher ça ?


Ce document n'est pas nécessairement vide, il peut, par exemple, contenir le texte qui suit l'image insérée, les messages cités, etc. Faut s'y faire, c'est Mail...  ou tout envoyer en texte brut.


----------



## otgl (8 Août 2012)

@stephanew: J'avais remarqué ce problème avec un des mes correspondants, et je m'étais renseigné. Apparemment, le problème est spécifique au serveur de messagerie électronique Microsoft Exchange. Le destinataire sous ce type de serveur reçoit tout le texte jusqu'à la pièce jointe, puis la pièce jointe elle-même, et enfin une autre pièce jointe qui contient le restant du texte.

Comme tu l'as dit toi-même, la solution consiste à toujours mettre les pièces jointes à la fin du message. Tu peux imposer ce comportement, en allant dans le menu de Mail, et en choisissant Édition > Pièces jointes > Veiller à toujours insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message.


----------



## Powlyne (22 Janvier 2016)

Problème toujours d'actualité.. Est-ce que, par hasard, quelqu'un aurait trouvé une autre solution ?


----------

